
Get Yourself A Morning Ritual - horatio05
http://www.codesqueeze.com/get-yourself-a-morning-ritual/
======
sgoraya
Man - Being a nightowl myself, I have a very hard time waking up really early
- I usually go to sleep around 2am (I have colleagues overseas) and set my
alarm clock to 7:30, getting out of bed at 8am, clean up/eat etc. and am out
the the door by 9:30 - I would love to get up earlier but it is almost
impossible given that I must (on most occasions) be up past 12am

------
horatio05
Mine goes more like: Wake up 7:30am - 8:30am (Hangover dependent) Get to
work:9:30am Read and Post to YCombo Startup: 9:45 :) Read useless Blogs: 10:00
Work: 11:00 - 12:00pm

------
msiegel
5am would be great: I produce best when I'm not interrupted, before/after
clients & co-workers are around. :)

------
jgamman
man that sounds dull. 5 am? who the heck drags themselves out of bed at 5am
for the glory of being productive? i used to leap out of bed early to go
skiing so maybe if my work was pulling me out of bed i'd consider it but man,
this post drains my will to live.

~~~
dfens
Scott Adams does (I think it was 5:00am). Make of that what you like.

